# Floating the Logan



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

So a friend and I were paddle boarding the logan river today, and among the schools of giant (probably 13-18 inches depending on the fish, some were bigger still) fish we could see at the bottom of the river, we came across at least a dozen ducks in just an hour. 

What are the regulations for shooting near a road? The road goes right along the river, but if you could float down/paddle up, the ducks are practically there waiting for you, plus you can cover a lot of ground/water if you started up stream.

Does anyone do this for other rivers while hunting? I imagine a small raft may be a bit more secure when you're carrying a shotgun. I did have the misfortune of flipping head first into the water and going completely submerged in the deep end-O,-. Sounds like a good way to lose an heirloom to the river.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

You cannot shoot from a moving boat.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Buckfinder said:


> You cannot shoot from a moving boat.


Not entirely true. Federal law states that: "_You cannot hunt waterfowl from a motorboat or sailboat, unless you shut the motor off or furl the sail and the vessel is no longer in motion."_ It says nothing about a vessel in motion from a paddle or floating down a river. If any part of your body is the cause of the motion, it is perfectly legal.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

You can shoot from a drifting boat just not when it's under power of a motor.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Utmuddguy said:


> You can shoot from a drifting boat just not when it's under power of a motor.


Not if the "drifting" (motion) was caused by a motor or sail.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I've done it a few times-the thing to remember is that during most of waterfowl season a spill into the river could have serious consequences. It's not too fun to be frozen and soaked and still a mile or more by river to your vehicle. However with a canoe or a more stable boat it can be a good time.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

dubob said:


> Not if the "drifting" (motion) was caused by a motor or sail.


Duh Bob!

drift
drift/
verb
1.
be carried slowly by a current of air or water.
"the cabin cruiser started to drift downstream"
synonyms:	be carried, be borne; float, bob, waft, meander


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Utmuddguy said:


> You can shoot from a *drifting boat* just *not* when it's *under power of a motor*.


Duh UMG! You inferred it could be "drifting" under power of a motor from the wording of your sentence. All I'm trying to do is insure that everybody understand that any vessel under motion caused by a motor or sail, and any motion still retained by a vessel after the motor has been shut off or the sail has been furled, is illegal.

And as for definition, if you look up "drift" online at Merriam-Webster you find the very first description as a noun, a slow and gradual movement or change from one place, condition, etc., to another. There is NO mention of the method of creating the slow and gradual movement.

Let's stop playing word games and agree that you can legally shoot from any vessel being powered by paddles, oars, wind currents, or water currents. You cannot legally shoot from a vessel powered and moving as a result of a motor or sail or while still moving (change from one place to another as in drift) as a result of the motor/sail power after it has been removed.

Sorry for the highjack of your thread fishreaper. It doesn't appear that your original question has been answered: What are the regulations for shooting near a road? You can find that in the Utah hunting Guidebooks (and in the Utah Code 76-10-50). It says: A person may not discharge any kind of dangerous weapon or firearm from, upon, or across any highway. I will leave it up to you to determine if any road you encounter is in fact a 'highway.' But I would suggest to you that it would be unwise to discharge your firearm across or over ANY road you happen to be near. 
Obviously, if you are floating on a river or stream you wouldn't be discharging your firearm from or upon the road.

Hopefully fishreaper you now have enough information to make an informed decision about how to legally hunt waterfowl from a river or stream. Another thing you need to consider is trespass laws with regard to retrieving any downed birds. If a bird falls on private land adjacent to the river or stream, then you will need to secure permission to trespass and retrieve the bird. That could be a major obstacle for you.

I'm done here; y'all have a great day.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

fishreaper said:


> So a friend and I were paddle boarding the logan river today, and among the schools of giant (probably 13-18 inches depending on the fish, some were bigger still) fish we could see at the bottom of the river, we came across at least a dozen ducks in just an hour.
> 
> What are the regulations for shooting near a road? The road goes right along the river, but if you could *float down/ paddle up*, the ducks are practically there waiting for you, plus you can cover a lot of ground/water if you started up stream.
> 
> Does anyone do this for other rivers while hunting? I imagine a small raft may be a bit more secure when you're carrying a shotgun. I did have the misfortune of flipping head first into the water and going completely submerged in the deep end-O,-. Sounds like a good way to lose an heirloom to the river.


I don't think he ever mentioned a motor.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I would make sure you don't put up your sail on that bad boy either. Then you would surely be out of compliance.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

The information so far has been pretty helpful. Back home I recall you had to be a certain distance off the road to discharge a weapon but I haven't found anything like that here, so as long as I'm safe it shouldn't be a problem. It is certainly something to think about. I'd be interested in heading up some other rivers soon. Probably going to make another go today.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

You just have to off the road which depending on the road could be the entire roadway and easement. I it's a state highway you probably have up to 100' each side of the center line. Make sure you 600 feet from houses


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A person may not discharge any kind of dangerous weapon or firearm from, upon, or across any highway. 

There are no specifics given in the guidebook other than this when talking about shooting around roads. 
 I have hunted ducks/geese just feet off of Interstates. Will the cops mess with you? Yes. I wasn't on the road, I wasn't shooting across the road and I wasn't shooting upon the road. No where does it say any distance you have to be from a center line. You just have to be off the road.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Here's the states definition of highway as per the utah criminal code

(20) "Highway" or "street" means the entire width between property lines of every way or place of whatever nature when any part of it is open to the public, as a matter of right, for purposes of vehicular traffic.

If that includes the shoulders or not is a little grey


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

The number I have heard before is that you need to be out of the highway right-of-way, which is usually about 20 feet from either side of the blacktop edge. I've never put it to the test because I've never had the occasion to hunt 20 feet from a highway! :mrgreen:


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

In neighboring states, which I have hunted ducks out of a boat, the best practice is to shut off the motor and completely stop the boat's progression. We do this by exiting the boat in shallow water and standing by the boat then once it is stopped we push the boat around bends and points that hold ducks. We adopted this method after being advised by a warden who constantly used a spotting scope from a distant hill to watch hunters motor up to, hit the kill switch and continue "drifting" into rafts of ducks. Proof of stopping all motor progression is key.
In your plan of floating down due with the current of the river, no motor or sail equals no problems. But, I hope you use extreme caution because that particular river is very very very close to the road and you are inviting scrutiny by placing yourself in the spotlight. My advice would be to find a safe bend that gets you away from the road, away from the campgrounds and picnic areas, away from the rock climbing walls and nature walks and set up in a position that allows legal shooting. Most of those bends going downriver flow right to left, tempting you to shoot at birds coming off the water but peppering over the road. Restraint is key!!!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Now on the Logan river you have a ton of camp grounds. Most of which have some type of structure of building. Do you need to be 600 feet from a outhouse or camp ground structure?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Read the Guidebook*



Hoopermat said:


> Now on the Logan river you have a ton of camp grounds. Most of which have some type of structure of building. Do you need to be 600 feet from a outhouse or camp ground structure?


Absolutely! The Guidebook states it this way: You may not discharge a dangerous weapon or firearm without written permission from the owner or property manager, within 600 feet of a house, dwelling *or any other building* (emphasis added).


----------

